# Nokia 3250  vs  SE W810i  vs  Moto RIZR



## bongourav (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi friends ...
I'll be buying a cell very soon I am really confused which one to go for.
I want a *mixed kind of a phone* ... I mean good music, good camera, good looks etc...
I have narrowed my search to these 3 phones:
*Nokia 3250*
*SE W810i*
*Moto Rizr.*
Now I just cant understand which one to buy. I'll tell you why:

*Nokia 3250 -*

Pros: - 
Excellent, large display.
"*Symbian 9.0 - Seris 60*." !
Stylish Form Factor.
Excellent battery life (Nokia phones always have that)

Cons: - 
Quite bulky.
Video quality below average.
(I've heard that more than 50% of sets is problamatic).


*SE: W810-*

Pros: -
Superb music (As it's a Walkman Phone).
Good Quality Camera.
Descent Looks.

Cons:- 
Small Display Screen (Quite usual as seen in case of SE phones)
Average battery life (Which goes poor after using for a few months)


*Moto Rizr-*

Pros: - 
Super Sexy Look (I don't have words to describe it).

Cons: - 
Not a great music or camera phone.
Screen is only average.


Now you might understand in what state of a mind I am. Please suggest a suitable value-for-money cell for me.

Note: I did not give much attention to Nokia N72 as I have heard that there's a lot of hanging problems with N-seris mobiles.

And if there is any other cell which you think can beat all the three cells I have shortlisted above then please tell me. It will help me take the right decision ...

Please Please Please HELP !!!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

go 4 a n70me..


----------



## bongourav (Mar 10, 2007)

N70 ME??? Whats the cost of it? I dun want to extend my budget above 13.5K. Moreover, are there not any hanging problems in it? And how is it better that N72 ? If I go for a N seris then I think I should go for N72 which is more value for money...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 10, 2007)

@bongourav
i think 810 is the one u shud look for. The bundled speakers MPS-60 is superb an no other cells can match it in terms of music or cam.

What are u saying guy????810's battery wont last??   

They are the best in class are they are Li-pol, but nokias got Li-ion.
Im any way Li-pol is better..

With 810 u will get,
a good quality earbuds + 512 MB mem stick micro + MPS-60 speakers[worth 1.5k] + Data cable. Gr8 bundle yaarr for 13.k


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

yea n72 is defi better value for money... it goes for 12.6k ..
and n70me arnd 15k..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 10, 2007)

How is K790i cybershot for 14k without bill or warranty???


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

thats awesome.... if it is... 
wher did u get that price??
and do u get original headfones n battery n charger n stuff??


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 10, 2007)

I'll say you go for W810i. If you want Symbian, then go for N72. And btw N72 doesn't have 'hanging' problems.


----------



## bongourav (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I too am inclined towards SE 810i ...
I only wish if it would had an OS.
Are there enough download apps for this phone?
And don't you think that the screen size is small ? This is only why I am reluctant to get this phone.
One more thing, is the music/ringtone of W810i loud enough to be heard easily in the noiseist conditions ?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

Evy fone has a os of course.. But se w810i doesnt hav the symbian os.. U ll get only java apps 4 it.. Btw the volume is loud enuf..


----------



## assasin (Mar 11, 2007)

Just think dat if u want lots of 3rd party apps and will do a lot of multi tasking then go 4 Nokia 3250,else buy SE W810i.
Even i was facing dat same prob when i was going to buy my new fone,i made up my keeping only the above pts in mind and bought Nokia 5500.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

Manorama o emart is giving out cells at that price at some offer times and the offer will be there often 2 or 3 days a month. U can buy online from them.

@bongourav
There are lotz of java appz out there and tons of gamez.


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 11, 2007)

go for 325o. only size & weight don't matter which comes with 1 gb and decent headphone + good battary life, latest and up to date  & good OS


----------



## bongourav (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh my god !!! Confusion confusion confusion all around !!! Okey, I have cut off MotoRizr from my list and now the real battle is  only between Nok 3250 and SE W810i. 

Well, I actually need a phone with good music, camera and looks. And thats where 810i leads up. But then I also feel that a Symbian OS is always handy as in 3250 ...

Right now, my buying preference is in the ratio 70:30 for SE W810i : Nok 3250.

Perhaps a few more suggestions could make me feel more comfortable with my decision.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

get a n70me/n72 for the best apps..


----------



## Netjunkie (Mar 11, 2007)

N72 Comes with a 128MB Memorycard & N70ME with a 1GB, the only thing that N72 lacks is 3G & a front camera.
I think n72 would be the right pick if you dont want to stretch your budget, otherwise go for N70ME.

BTW, What is the price of a 1GB MiniSD card?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

rs.850


----------



## prankie (Mar 11, 2007)

bongourav said:
			
		

> N70 ME??? Whats the cost of it? I dun want to extend my budget above 13.5K. Moreover, are there not any hanging problems in it? And how is it better that N72 ? If I go for a N seris then I think I should go for N72 which is more value for money...


AFAIK, N3250 cost arnd 14.5k... so even thats above ur budget..
betta extend ur budget to 15k and get either N70 or N3250..


----------



## sanju (Mar 11, 2007)

just go for w810i
excellent quality in all respect


----------



## krrrish (Mar 11, 2007)

go for anything bt motorizr .. its gt nothing except great looks .


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 11, 2007)

Go for 3250 or n72 or 6233ME


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

if he were to take a java fone than wats wrong in w810i... 
thats y w810i > 6233 me..


----------



## bongourav (Mar 11, 2007)

Yea .. I dont think java phones are as too backward as compared to symbian phones. I suppose there are quite a number of java apps and games available... If thats so then whats the real advantage of buying a symbian OS ?? Can anyone please explain this to me ... 

And if the gap between symbian and java is not much then I'll definately go for SE W810i !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ to make a decision on that grounds, first u need to research out all the possible apps that u may need now. of corz ur future needs may be different. will u watch only 3gp/mp4 movies or wud u like to watch divx movies too. do u want separate recording software or are u happy wid the inbuilt ones. do u need real media support? its all abt flexibility in symbian os based phones.

but then again it depends on OS version. symbian os v7,8,9 etc. not every app will be compatible wid every os version. so u need to be clear on that front too. just thinking that buying a symbian os based phone will let u install ur fav. app is wrong! u need to see if its compatible wid the os version on ur phone! but this is one thing where java phones do not haf probs. of corz u will not try to load a today's java app in a 2 year old java based phone! so no worries in this matter in java phones.

if u'll only load games and software like dictionary etc. then there's no dearth of java software. u even haf a winamp like java media player!

but if u say u want "good camera + good music", look no further than w810i. it won't disappoint u on these criteria. but not all may like its looks! its my personal experience, i feel music quality is far far better in w810i than in any Nokia ME based phones and so is the cam quality plus the bundled earbuds are something to really talk abt. i'm not talking after comparing one set of phone but many phones. others may or may not agree wid me. if only good looks is in ur mind, get the moto phone! imho u pay a lot more for the features in n70me which u may never use! so keep the price factor also in mind. 

if nokia wud've released an n72me then i can bet on it that it wud've been the fastest moving n series phone ever!!! pity we dun haf such a phone. i believe n72 is value for money. u pay for all that u'll use. but then its music capabilities are nothing great to mention!

i'd say if the choice is between 3250 xpress music and w810i, then get w810i widout doubt! but if only good cam's in ur mind get n72, coz thats value for money!

ps: i know its very boring to go thru the loooooooooooooong post but i've tried to clear every point as much as possible! hope it helps!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

Symbian phone becomes slower nd files become cluttered unless u do some regular backups nd formats. 
I owned a 3230 then a 6630 and now Im more than happy with my W 700i. With Nokia all I got was many hangs, restarts and some crappy pics with the cams.

I say 810i is way better than the competitors. It weighs only some 98 gms with all those tons of features..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 11, 2007)

^^^yes thats a point i missed out. large memory cards will slow down symbian phones widout doubt!!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 11, 2007)

Well owning a smartphone can be a headache if you don't know what you're dealing with. It needs to be handled more like a pc rather than a phone. Not many people find that exciting. If you're one of them, i'll suggest you stay away from smartphones. W810i will be better for you. Otherwise you should go for N72.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

larger memory cards dont slow down symbian fones if u know how to use them


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 11, 2007)

If u have lotz of images in a symbian phone, then itll take ages to open the gallery. Same is with everythin for symbian.

The phone always is not slow when large mem cards are used, but only when the cards data is filled to the brim. The phone seems sluggish.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2007)

jus manage ur data properly and ur fone ll be faster than ever.. I m using a 1gb mmc on my qd wich is almost full still it rox.. As 4 the images use any image viewer app


----------



## assasin (Mar 12, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Symbian phone becomes slower nd files become cluttered unless u do some regular backups nd formats.
> I owned a 3230 then a 6630 and now Im more than happy with my W 700i. With Nokia all I got was many hangs, restarts and some crappy pics with the cams.
> [\quote]
> 
> thats not true.i've used a 6630 for bout a yr with a 1GB rsmmc.it wasnt slow and as far as hang is concerned every multimedia fone will hang once in a while be it a Nokia or SE.i think if u know how to use a Symbian fone correctly then neither will it become slow over time,nor will it hav much hanging probs.at present i'm using a Nokia 5500 with 1GB microSD.it doesnt hav any hang probs neither is it slow.


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 12, 2007)

My qd is based on one of the most ancient hardware ever built. Still it has never crashed in all the two years that i have (ab)used it. And i use a 512 mb card. It all boils down to how you handle them.


----------



## Destruction (Mar 12, 2007)

hey gaurav u have asked the same question as  i would have like to ask.

I also had the same choices , w810i , n70 me and 3250 me.

But very frankly I have chosen w810i and on the holly occasion of gudipadwa
i.e 19 march I am gonna get it.

Anyway not a single pnone is perfect for our choices but w810i is very close to wat we want.

So think no further, I have made a lot of research on it. Get w810i.


----------



## nik_for_you (Mar 12, 2007)

3250 is not in competition at all


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 12, 2007)

If u still didn't buy... don't think of anything other than SE 810i in this list.


----------



## bongourav (Mar 12, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^
> ps: i know its very boring to go thru the loooooooooooooong post but i've tried to clear every point as much as possible! hope it helps!!!


 
Thanks for such a lovely explanation and surely it was not at all boring.


Anyways, let me tell you all that I have not yet got my cell. I'll be gettin it on 16th -- that's wen my b'day falls too !!!

And frankly speaking I myself am also inclined towards W810i. 

I also wanted to all you all guys 1 more thing. Today 1 of my friend told me that W810i stands nowhere to 3250 in terms of music loudness/ringtone sound ... Is it true? Please tell ...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2007)

no no dont listen to kooly...  
do think of n70/n72..
btw w810i is neday better than 3250 in terms of cam and sound....
but 3250 can do other better things..


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 12, 2007)

Why are geeting so much tensed? every phone has it's own pros and cons. 

But for u r requirement just go for W810i and also it's battery life is quite good and since one of my cousin uses that phone he has not faced any battery related problems in 1yr.


----------



## harmads (Mar 12, 2007)

There is magazine called "My Mobile"  for 50.00. I found this to be excellent for compring 100s of phones, with features,prices and recommendations etc. I used it to choose my W810...

My recommendations:

Moto : These are only for style
N series : Good features but heavy on pocket
W810 :  very good features, best sound system, Quad Band( its a world phone, it will work all over the world). Value for money now, I paid 19K last year.


----------



## bongourav (Mar 12, 2007)

You know wat friends, I agree wid u all that every phone has its pros and cons but in case of W810i the biggest drawback is its "extremely" small screen. Its something that one cant easily compromise with. And this is where most Nokia phones are a real leader !!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey harmads, don't waste 50 rupees on that crap My Mobile. I used to read it and after a couple of issues, i really felt i wasted my money. Disgustingly short 'reviews' that too with pictures taken from the phone's website. They didn't even bother taking their own pictures of the phone. And the reviewers write as if 5 year olds who are given a new toy on their birthdays. And they expect us to pay 50 bucks for it! You'll find much better phone reviews on the net, with better pictures and shots taken from the camera, etc. that too for free.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 12, 2007)

the best way to get info on a mobile is GOOGle..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 12, 2007)

@bongourav try
www.gsmarena.com
It has every details of most phones in market. Read throw the entire reviews and user comments on 810i there, nd decide for urself


----------



## blueshift (Mar 12, 2007)

I would have surely gone for W810i


----------



## bongourav (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, it might seem odd but I have finally decided to go for 3250 !!! Now I want to know from you all that how much of max memory i can use in it without getting problems ???


----------



## Pathik (Mar 13, 2007)

can u tell us the reason for ur change in decision???
btw u can use 2 Gb in it..


----------



## Destruction (Mar 13, 2007)

dont go with 3250. 
Its music and camera quality is very bad .

In one line you will regret buying it . Instead go for w810i.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 13, 2007)

*linuxforum.ru/style_emoticons/default/yuk.gif
No comparision in audio/cam quality between 3250(or even N series) & W810i.
This thread itself was a waste in terms of the question itself..  _I want a *mixed kind of a phone* ... I mean good music, good camera, good looks etc..._
No 2nd choice there... it is the *W810i*. If u buy anythin else... u'll regret it.

Like to add.. most SE Walkman phones have lower speaker volume but very much superior headphone clarity. *The screen mayb small, but a lot better in terms of fidelity as compared to Nokia 3250.*

I'ld still suggest u use both phones, in working condition, b4 buyin. By both, I meant Nokia & SE.. as Motorola isn't in the race itself 

Still, ur yukk choice has memory expandable to up to 2 GB for 1,500 songs (2 GB card available separately) in Nokia's own words


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 13, 2007)

If you wanna go for 3250, then go for Xpress Music. It comes for 13.6k and has 1gb card. Actually i don't think regular 3250 is available any more.


----------



## bongourav (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes actually I meant for 3250 Xpress Music ! 

Actually, when i compared the sound output of 810i and 3250 I found that 3250 has a louder sound. Moreover, it terms of screen size 810i stands nowhere to 3250. Thats y I am preferring 3250 over 810i.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 13, 2007)

thats not a bad choice too... 
but still if ur primary concern is music than go 4 a w810i..


----------



## bongourav (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, being honest, I am not quite a music freak though I do listen to songs in my free time. 

Since most of you all are giving more weightage to 810i, i want to ask you all is the music quality of 3250 so bad that we can ignore the presence of a large screen and solid twisting form in it??


----------



## Pathik (Mar 13, 2007)

nope... the music quality is quite decent...
also u ll get many apps for it...


----------



## ashnik (Mar 14, 2007)

w810


additional feture  : swf themes


----------



## bongourav (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, I think I should explain myself why I have decided to get 3250. 
The very 1st reason is because I want a mixed kid of a phone ...


			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> *linuxforum.ru/style_emoticons/default/yuk.gif
> 
> This thread itself was a waste in terms of the question itself.. _I want a *mixed kind of a phone* ... I mean good music, good camera, good looks etc..._


And I am sure after reading this you all will believe that this thread was not a waste...

There are three primary things which I was looking in my cel.
1. Music
2. Camera
3. Looks

I'll come one by one on them. 

First is MUSIC.
Well, I m not quite a music buff. In fact I am even satisfied the quality of sound that I currently get on my motorola V3. Though the loudness is pathetic. And so I am sure that 3250 is not going to disappoint me in terms of music quality. In fact, it's sound is louder than that of 810i. 
810i's music is a real boon when we use it with the speakers that we get with it. But if i really wanted to listen music through speakers, I would rather switch on my PC.

Second comes Camera.
I came to know from you all that although both 3250 and 810i have 2 mp camera yet the picture quality of 810i is better that 3250. But, did you all ever think that even if you capture the bestest of pictures though 810i, you wont actually be able to enjoy watching it because of such a small screen in 810i. So, taking an average pic in 3250 and watching it in such a brilliant screen is far much better than viewing pics in 810i.

Third comes Looks.
Well, I'll be honest in telling you that the "plastic" look of 810i does not feel very rich. On the other hand the solid 3250 makes a good impression though its a bit bulky. Anyways, the stylish "twisting" shape makes up for it and gives it a descent look.

And then I get a few more advantages in 3250 as its a symbian phone and I'll be getting much more downloadable applications and games as compared to that in java OS.
Then there is hot-swapping feature in 3250. (Actually, I am not very sure about it but I have heard so).
Moreover, the resale value of nokia phones are always better than any other brand.


Sorry for writing such a long post but I felt that I should explain the reason for my choice...
Do you all still think that I have taken the wrong decision ???
__________
.


----------



## Destruction (Mar 14, 2007)

ya u have taken a wrong decision.

get w700i instead.


----------



## bongourav (Mar 14, 2007)

Destruction said:
			
		

> ya u have taken a wrong decision.
> 
> get w700i instead.


 
Is this sum kid of a joke or wat ??? W700i stands nowhere even close to 3250.
In which world are you man ??? And kindly do share with us the reason for your choice ...


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 14, 2007)

U asked for an option... & everyone gave u... it's up to buy a loser phone or a winner. And from the replies u got... it's quite obvious who the winner is.

I (& many more) dont take pics in cameraphones to view it on the phone screen. It is for our backup... in computers... a far larger screen. I'ld like to add SE screens although smaller r far more clear & sharp. They exhibit colors & contrast better.
And... if u missed it, I did tell u to use both phones first, practically.

It's ur wish. Take it or leave it. I don't consider 3250 in the league with SE810i, mayb the Nseries might b considered equal, but certainly not the 3250.


----------



## bongourav (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, everyone has his/her opinions. Anyways, thanks for your replies. I still have 1 more day to think over this. I'll be buying my cell on the 16th. 

I wanted to ask you all one more thing. Heard about the new Nokia 6300 ?? Any opinions about it?


----------



## mandar5 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey dude trust me i m using k750 since 1 yr i never found its screen small while watching cam pics . go for 810 you wont regret buyin it


----------



## Pathik (Mar 14, 2007)

W810i > 6300 in evy aspect.. But still 3250 xm isnt a bad decision.. I agree wit it.. Do wat ur mind says.. But i wd take a e50 or n72 or 5500 rather than a 3250..


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 14, 2007)

810 good!


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 14, 2007)

Prioritize your needs. Know what you need now and what you'll need tomorrow. And think with you head and not your heart.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 14, 2007)

3250 has many pros and cons:
*Its inbuilt speaker is louder than 810, but it has only high treble level. U can't hear and mid beats in 5250 unlike 810.
*U said its better to swich on PC instead of bundled speaker. But man...the speaker dun need external power and all u need is to connect it to phone and its size too is very small. Ony 3/4 of the phone size[including both speakers]. U can easily take them on ur pocket.
*3250's cam isn't that bad. But at the view mode, that if when we see the subject through screen before shooting, it seems the image has benn deeply solarized [feel pity]. But after shooting its quite gud. Has decent sharpness, but no way near 810 pic in terms of contrast and color saturation. Sharpness is somewhat same.
*The built-in light is very nice for a torch use[to look inside cabby etc] and also gud for photos.
*Nokia cams has very much grains when used under flourescent tube. But its far better in SE 810.
*Screen: Just have a look at an 810's screen for sometime nd u will mean understand. Its best in contrast, sharpness etc. U wont feel it as small ever.

 Nyway they are all sugestions and u can buy what u like. Its upto some personnel taste.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

get the w810i dude.


----------



## Destruction (Mar 15, 2007)

forget wat others r saying.

listen, yesterday i buy w700i with no hesitation.

i thought for one month and reasearch for one month and then
realized w700i is best in all respect with true value for money.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

this fella has a higher budget and so the w810i is much better option than w700i


----------



## Destruction (Mar 15, 2007)

dude i had budget of 15K, but w810i and any other phone in that
range is not value for money.

wy to waste 4k .


----------



## vysakh (Mar 15, 2007)

what makes u say w810i is not value for money ? its much better than w700i


----------



## Destruction (Mar 16, 2007)

wat i trying to say was,

w810i = w700i + edge - lens cover  equ1
&
w810i = w700i + 4k    equ 2

comparing two eqautions ,

now tell me wy should anyone waste 3k just for edge.

even +256k in w810i mem did not made sense to me.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 16, 2007)

Lemme tell u one thing... my friend went &, like u, carefully selected the K750i, because of its cover while i selected the W800i. He took the K750i because it had a better & larger cover. 2 dayz l8r, i notice a scratch on his lens  while I had none till now.
Moral of the story, it's upto the owner to prevent scratches, not the phone. The W810i is worth even without the lens cap 

Baaki sab aapki marzi...


----------



## Destruction (Mar 16, 2007)

may be ur right, but watever decision i have taken regarding w700i is right.

atleast i feel that way, after seeing the cam pictures on comp i am not regreting of not having autofocus.

and frankly it was love at first sight on its killer looks.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

in all u mean to say that u took w700i only bcos it had a cam cover???


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

W700i is gud in its segment. But 810 too has gud bang for bucks. It has better looks[black beauty] nd cams got AF. It has 512 Mb card free and comes with MPS-60 speakers whick costs bout 1.4k with bill nd warranty. And also got edge.
Its screen is more impressive than W700i. But all thins has shoot up its price also.
If ur low on budget W700i and If u have that xtra 3.5k, then go for 810 which too has somewhat same value for money.


----------



## Destruction (Mar 16, 2007)

no i didnt take the phone only because it has cam cover.
but phone satisfied my overall all needs. 
+
plus if u hav money it doesnt mean that u hav to spend it all for 
features that doesnt matter to u right.


----------



## bongourav (Mar 19, 2007)

*Finally Brought !!!*

Hi friends !!! Remember I had asked you all regarding your views about Nokia 3250 and SE W810i ??? And that I was more inclined towards 3250 whereas most of you suggested me 810i. Well, ... it might seem surprising but I have purchased Nokia 6300. To tell the truth I was simply flat on its looks ... Great phone !!!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 19, 2007)

threads merged


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 19, 2007)

^^^^  What??? After full 4 pages of discussion you bought a 6300??  <passes out in shock>


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 17, 2007)

u can go for n80 it's got wifi and 3g and wifi too!
**www.it.com.cn/f/mobile/0511/3/20051102_n80_02.jpg

nokia 6300 is a VERY BAD choice
in fact it's stupid it breaks down easy!


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 17, 2007)

Destruction said:
			
		

> no i didnt take the phone only because it has cam cover.
> but phone satisfied my overall all needs.
> +
> plus if u hav money it doesnt mean that u hav to spend it all for
> features that doesnt matter to u right.



W700i is a terribly underrated phone. Its cam is much better than the likes of W830i and in terms of music, its comparable to any walkman.

Plus, Its a kill at 9K


----------



## dtox (Jul 17, 2007)

i wouldnt recommend n72 .. if u have the cash for w810i but for some reason want a nokia model, u might as well go for n70me which is better than n72 in all respects!.. but overall, i say se w810i is the best choice here..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2007)

why are u ppl replying to this thread? its a 4 month old thread..  and the thread starter has already bought a phone. to whom are u all giving suggestions?

plz see the date and the situation before posting... and plz refrain from diggin out dead threads widout any reason...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 24, 2007)

u know u can point that out a little nicer than shout at us!

haha


----------

